# Last Nights BBQ



## gav iscon (Aug 23, 2015)

Had my long planned BBQ last night which went well apart from the weather. It was lashing down 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Anywayas usual did far to much food. I smoked 5 pork collars on Thursday which I got from Bookers. These were pulled and vacuum bagged then refrigerated once cool enough. Friday mornig I did a box of Bookers meaty ribs these were cooked and foiled then put in the firdge. I also got a brisket from Brians butcher mate which I smoked over friday night over some bits of whisky oak barrel. (the yard smelt lovely). Also did some chicken tikka to do in the tandoor along with some homemade tikka paneer kebabs for my veggie mate

So last night I rehated the pulled pork slowly in the bags in a pan of water. these were then transferred to a Chafing dish when hot enough. 5 of the collors filled a large dish. My intial plan was to reheat some on demand and freeze what was left but the missus had her own ideas..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The ribs were just reheated on the bbq with a slathering of some chili plum BBQ sauce I had made. 

The brisket cooked a little more quickly than I wanted. Although Friday night was lashing down with rain, it was a red hot night and I struggled to keep the smoker below 250 (a ProQ). I wrapped it at 160 and it was done in 12 hours total. It was then extra wrapped and put in the cool box with about 5 towels round it. One mistake was I was a bit heavy handed with the salt and pepper rub so it was a bit thick and peppery on the meat when I came to cut it. Missus was really the only one to complain and for a first attempt it came out fantastic and everyone said it was great. The overnight cook was fun as I had to sleep on the setee as the wireless themometer dosn't transmit to the front of the house. It was like having babies again with me keep jumping up to check the thermometer. All I did was to through about 6 briquettes on every 4 hours.

The tandoor didn't get fired up as it was lashing down and by that time I was left alone outside under the garden brolly so the tikka chicken got done on the bbq grill. Still went down very well along with the tikka paneer kebabs my mate had.

One of the big hits of the night was a bottle of homeade Lemoncello kindly donated by a certain member on here that dosn't live too far away from me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   (I've even managed to save a little bit for tonight.)

Got some ribs and chicken tikka left for tonight. The beef will be getting chunked and frozen for chili. Thanks to everyone for the advice in my previuos thread.   Great fun, I love smoking BBQs (and curry) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Brisket













vlcsnap-2015-08-23-17h24m31s11.png



__ gav iscon
__ Aug 23, 2015






Pork collars ready to go with another 2 below.













2015-08-20 10.30.32.jpg



__ gav iscon
__ Aug 23, 2015


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Gavvy

That's an excellent smoke ring on there mate looks brilliant and moist. My last brisket was about 12 hour job but that appears to be about right.

I did the same first time round! Did the Franklin 50/50 with the S & P and rubbed it in, the bark was a bit peppery and thick. But when you watch the Franklins Brisket video he doesn't use all of the salt and he only sprinkles it on he doesn't pat it down hard like Pork but Rub. Second time made the alterations and it was superb. Going to try Szechwan next


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 24, 2015)

Cheers Kiska, Its definitely a winner and I'll be doing  it again but do as you say with the sub, just a sprinkle. Just swapped some of the beef for some Ballards haggis (Castle Douglas). The best haggis I've ever had.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Gavvy, good looking food!


----------

